# طريقه معايره الصبابات



## بطرانكو (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
عندي طلب بسيط ممكن اعرف كيف اماكانيه معايره الصبابات في سياره نيسان 1987 مع الصور اذا امكن


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (28 فبراير 2009)

طريقة معايرة الصبابات الامثل هي تشغيل السيارة حتي تسخن أي لحد ما مروحة التبريد تشتغل وبعد كده تبطل
وتفك وش التكيهات بسرعه وتحرب الصباب الي هتظبطه بمعني انك تلف المحرك يمين وشمال بايدك لحد ما التاكيه
يكون مهوي في النص وبالفلر ورقه 15, خمسه عشره من ميه تظبط التاكيه وهكزا علي كل واحد بعد الاخر
وأتمني أني أكون أفدت


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (28 فبراير 2009)

وعلي فكره لو العربيه بردت منك تحط الوش وتدور تاني لحد ما تسخن وترجع للتاكيهات الي لسه .

وشكرا


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 مارس 2009)

معايرة الصبابات حسب خبرتي الضئيلة في عمرات المحرك من خلال مشروع تخرجي يتم بواسطة ال fillers 

وهي شرائح رقيقة جدا من الورق المجلفن سمكها تقريبا 10 من مية من الملي, 

وطريقة المعايرة هي اولا عمل تحيير للمكبس المطلوب معايرة صبابة وذلك يكون بدقة شديدة بحيث نضمن ان

الصبابين في اتم وضع الغلق ومن ثم نستخدم ال filler.

من الجدير بالذكر ان بعض الموديلات لها fillers خاصة بمواصفات معينة. 


..................................والله اعلم من الجميع ....................................


----------



## commander 15 (1 مارس 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> معايرة الصبابات حسب خبرتي الضئيلة في عمرات المحرك من خلال مشروع تخرجي يتم بواسطة ال fillers
> 
> وهي شرائح رقيقة جدا من الورق المجلفن سمكها تقريبا 10 من مية من الملي,
> 
> ...


 
كلامك جميل جدا وتواضعك اجمل ولكن تصحيح بسيط لك 
للمعلومية كلمة التحيير تعني ان كلا البلفين او الصبابين في وضع الفتح 
ان التحيير يكون للمكبس المعاكس اي ان تحيير 4 لوزن 1 وتحيير 1 لوزن 4 وكذلك تحيير 3 لوزن 2 وتحيير 2 لوزن 3 
وصلت المعلومة يا بش مهندس


----------



## commander 15 (1 مارس 2009)

يا بطرانكو 
كي تتمكن من ضبط وزن الصبابات عليك بالتالي 
فك غطاء البلوف . 
فك البواجي كي يسهل عليك ادارة المحرك يدويا ولهدف آخر سوف اذكره لك لاحقا
قم بادارة المحرك يدويا من بكرت الكرنك او يدويا من مروحة التبريد ان امكن
لوزن بلوف البستم رقم 1 راقب بلوف البستم 4 ادر المحرك حتى يتم ضغط الكام على بلف العادم . استمر في الضغط حتى يبدا الكام في رفع الضغط عن بلف العادم ويبدأ الضغط على بلف السحب هنا توقف وهذه النقطة التي تسمى (الحيرة) (كلا البلفين مفتوح)ادخل مفك طويل من فتحة البوجي رقم 1 او 4 و تأكد ان البستم في اعلى مدى ممكن ان يصل اليه الآن بامكانك ان تبدأ في وزن بلوف البستم رقم 1 فقط باستخدام (الفلر )وعادة يكون خلوص العادم اكبر من السحب ويكون الوزن على البارد خلوص اكبر من الوزن على الحار 
تعكس العملية السابقة لوزن بلوف 4 يتم تحيير بلوف 1 ok تكرر العملية لوزن 3 يحير 2 ولوزن 2 يحير 3
توضيح 
فك البواجي كان لسببين هما سهولة تدوير المحرك لأن شوط الضغط يتقل المحرك وكذلك لاستخدام المفك للتأكد ان البستم في اقصى ارتفاع له 
حاولت التوضيح قدر الامكان ومن اشكل عليه شيء او يريد ان يستفسر فأنا مستعد للاجابة بكل سرور 
والله اعلم


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 مارس 2009)

*انت الأحق اخي*



commander 15 قال:


> كلامك جميل جدا وتواضعك اجمل ولكن تصحيح بسيط لك
> للمعلومية كلمة التحيير تعني ان كلا البلفين او الصبابين في وضع الفتح
> ان التحيير يكون للمكبس المعاكس اي ان تحيير 4 لوزن 1 وتحيير 1 لوزن 4 وكذلك تحيير 3 لوزن 2 وتحيير 2 لوزن 3
> وصلت المعلومة يا بش مهندس


 
انت على صواب فعلا فقد خانني اللفظ عفوا . فكلمة تحيير الصباب تعني كونة في اتم وضع الفتح وعندها للمعايرة يتم بحث نظام ترتيب الاشواط وتحديد المكبس صاحب شوط القدرة وعمل معايرة لة .

اكرر اعتذاري........:56:.
.................والله اعلم من الجميع ............................


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> انت على صواب فعلا فقد خانني اللفظ عفوا . فكلمة تحيير الصباب تعني كونة في اتم وضع الفتح وعندها للمعايرة يتم بحث نظام ترتيب الاشواط وتحديد المكبس صاحب شوط القدرة وعمل معايرة لة .
> 
> اكرر اعتذاري........:56:.
> .................والله اعلم من الجميع ............................


 
تسلم يا امير يا ابن الامرا نحن هنا نبحث عن المعلومة المفيدة و الصحيحة وجميعنا هنا نكمل بعضنا 
اكرر شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## نايف مشاقبه (2 مارس 2009)

يتم عيار الصباب في الاردن والسياره بارده و هذا شرط اساسي لعيار الصباب ..
ما رأيكم دام فضلكم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

الصبابات نوعين نوع لدخول البترول وتسمى صبابات الدخول وهناك النولكن هل هناك سيارات بدون صبابات 

نعم هناك بحسب علمي نوع من السيارات بدون صبابات وهي نوع المازدا 
r-x 7
ع الثاني و وهي لخروج العادم يعني الدخان 
كثيرا ما نسمع ان السيارة الفلانية 24صباب او 16 صباب 
24valve .v .e 
ماذا تعني هذه الرموز 
24 تعني ان السيارة تحتوي ماكينتها على هذا العدد من الصبابات 
v
الثانية هي ان الماكينة لها رائسين اي (هدين )يعني عامودين لصبابات اما 
e
فهي ترمز الى ان النظام المتبع هو نظام البخاخ 
لكن هل اذا علمنا ان السيارة 16 صباب هذه ميزة ؟وشنو ميزتها ؟ ويش الفايدة ؟
شوفو هذا المحرك فية صبابين لكل بستن 
اذ كانت السيارة 6سلندر وصباباتها 12 فهذه سيارة عادية واذا 4 سلندر بتكون 8 صبابات اما اذا كانت السيارة 4 سلندر و 16 صباب في معدله والهدف من ذلك زيادة عزم السيارة بيكون الصبابات 2دخول و 2 خروج للبستن الواحد يعني 4 لبستن .
لكن انا شخص عادي اشلون اعرف ان سيارتي صباباتها خربانة تلاحظ ان السيارة اشتغالها غير طبيعي مع وجود صوت طق متكرر سريع 
هبوط عزم السيارة وعند فحصها غالبا ما يقولك صاحب الكراج يقولك ابي افحص البستن 
ويقوم بفتح البلك( البواجي) ويشوف ضغط البست واذا مافية ضغط فهناك خلل اما من البستن نفسة او من الصبابات يمكن تكون مشروخة او منعوية وفي كلا الحالات لازم استبدالها ويمكن تحتاج خراطة مكان كرسي الصباب فقط او ما يسمى (بقراندي )ومسح او تنظيف كرسي الصباب .
واذا كان هناك صوت فقط في الصباب يسوي لها ميزانية صبابات وغالبا ما اتكون العملية سهلة وتتم المعايرة بواسطة (الفلر قيج )وبحسب الستندر السيارات ونوعها
واذا تبون اي استفسار عن السيارة خبروني 
وتقبلو تحياتي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (3 مارس 2009)

أخي زي ما قلت من قبل لازم السياره تكون ساخنه لان درجات الحراره تغير الكليرنس الخلوص بين الصباب والتاكيه
علي حسب نوع متريل السياره والتاكيه والصصباب لكن لو ظبط السياره وهي بارده مين يعرف أنها لما تسخن هتديك ال 15, الخلوص ومهياش 10, أو 20, وجرب بنفسك والعمليه مش أنك تحير 1 علشان تظبط 4 لا انتا لف المحك بايدك أو أدي السياره الغيار الرابع وأدفع العربيه بايد واحده للامام وللخلف لحد ما التاكيه يكون في أوسع مسافه بينه وبين الصباب وطبعا والسياره ساخنه شرط أساسي أظبط الواحد بعد التاني و أدعلي


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (3 مارس 2009)

أخي مفيش حاجه أسمها أن السياره تظبط علي البارد في أي مكان الا لو معاك المانول فكتوري بتعها بالسيريل بتاع السياره الي معاك وفي ناس بتقول أن الترموستات متنفعش عندنا لان عندنا الجو حر طبعا ده كلام فارغ


----------



## commander 15 (3 مارس 2009)

محمد لبيب عبد قال:


> أخي مفيش حاجه أسمها أن السياره تظبط علي البارد في أي مكان الا لو معاك المانول فكتوري بتعها بالسيريل بتاع السياره الي معاك وفي ناس بتقول أن الترموستات متنفعش عندنا لان عندنا الجو حر طبعا ده كلام فارغ


النقاش الهادي حلو كي نخرج بفائدة 
بس يابش مهندس انت زعلان ليه 
انت رأيك انو مفيش ضبط على البارد 
انت رأيك مفيش حاجه اسمها حير 1 عشان توزن 4 ولا حير 4 عشان توزن 1 
انت رأيك نسخن الموتور ونوزن واذا برد نشغل ونسخن تاني ونكمل الوزن 
والترموستات مينفعش دا كلام فارغ مع انو محدش جاب سيرتو
انت رأيك 15 من ميه نوزن البلوف كلها
مش كده يابش مهندس
:81: :81:


----------



## نايف مشاقبه (3 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل جدا انا مقتنع بالعيار والسياره حاميه ..
لأننا نستعمل السياره بعد ان تسخن .. وأعرف انه في لبنان يتم العيار و السياره حاميه .. لكن لا أعرف لماذا لا يتم العيار في الا ردن إلا والسياره بارده وعلى ماذا اعتمدوا .. 
انا اعاير سيارتي بنفسي وهي تريلا دبل تيربوا ١٦٣٣
ولها تقسيمه معينه ويكون الهوى ٤٠ والنار ٦٠ ولكن عمري ما عايرتها و هي حاميه ... !،؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (3 مارس 2009)

نرجو أسلوب اهدأ اخونا  م. محمد لبيب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننن


----------



## commander 15 (4 مارس 2009)

محمد لبيب عبد قال:


> أخي زي ما قلت من قبل لازم السياره تكون ساخنه لان درجات الحراره تغير الكليرنس الخلوص بين الصباب والتاكيه
> علي حسب نوع متريل السياره والتاكيه والصصباب لكن لو ظبط السياره وهي بارده مين يعرف أنها لما تسخن هتديك ال 15, الخلوص ومهياش 10, أو 20, وجرب بنفسك والعمليه مش أنك تحير 1 علشان تظبط 4 لا انتا لف المحك بايدك أو أدي السياره الغيار الرابع وأدفع العربيه بايد واحده للامام وللخلف لحد ما التاكيه يكون في أوسع مسافه بينه وبين الصباب وطبعا والسياره ساخنه شرط أساسي أظبط الواحد بعد التاني و أدعلي
> يابش مهندس عيز اسألك
> 1-ايه 15, دي وجبتها منين وهل حتوزن البلوف كلها نفس المقاس والمكاين كلها
> ...


----------



## commander 15 (6 مارس 2009)

والله اعلم وحسب خبرتي البسيطة 
عملية التحيير والوزن التي ذكرتها لك هي عملية علمية وليست اجتهاد مني لكنها ليست على العموم 
فإن هناك بعض الشركات لديها طرق اخرى خاصة محركات الديزل كبيرة الحجم التي لديها تكايات لضغط البخاخ ايضا في كل سلندر 
ثانيا : وزن البلوف في اغلب الشركات المصنعة تتم على البارد ولا اذكر ان قرات في اي كتب الصيانة ان نقوم بتشغيل المحرك ثم نوزن
ثالثا : انه ليس هناك مقاس ثابت يتم وزن البلوف عليه بل حسب الشركة المصنعة وغالبا يكون بلف العادم ذو خلوص اقل من بلف الدخول لأنه يتعرض لحرارة العادم دائما عكس بلف الدخول الذي يتعرض للخليط البارد اثناء الدخول 
رابعا : كثير من المحركات تجد مقاس الضبط للبلوف مسجل على المحرك مثل محرك (بركنز) تجد المقاس على غطاء البلوف ومحرك ( كومنز )تجد المقاس مسجل في الجانب محرك (دترويت )المقاس مسجل على غطاء البلوف وهكذا 
خامسا : الوزن على البارد يجعلك تزن في درجة حرارة ثابتة والشركة المصنعة وضعت الترموستات ليجعل المحرك يحافظ على درجة حرارة ثابتة 
اما عملية الوزن على الحار فلا اذكره واذا كان احد الاخوان لديه معلومة ومتأكد منها فل يفيدنا بها 
والله اعلم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

ارى ضبططها على البارددددددددددددددددددددد لوضوح الخلوص الصيحيح


----------



## بطرانكو (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخواني على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل 
هناك محركات يتم فيها معايرة الصمامات علي البارد وأخري علي الساخن ، فكلكم مُصيب ، والامر بحسب تعليمات المنتج واذا أردتم أمثله فيمكن الاشارة الي بعضها .


----------



## بطرانكو (26 يوليو 2009)

من يستطيع معرفه التقسيمه لسياره نيسان صني 1987
اي من الاول ولثاني ولثالث والرابع


----------



## بلبل الشمري (18 فبراير 2015)

شكراً على الشرح الدقيق بس في ملاحظة لمن تكن واضحة وهي:في حال تم تحرير بلفين الرأس رقم (4)لوزن بلوف(1) طيب هل يوزن بلف النار والهواء معاً للرأس رقم(1) وهكذا أملا؟ وشكراً


----------



## beckham23 (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرا للافاده


----------



## عماد الحمادى (17 مارس 2015)

(فاصل تمدد)

الموضوع ابسط مما حمله البعض
السؤال عن ضبط التاكيهات؟
الاجابه ببساطه حساب تمدد الصمام وعمل الخلوص لكيلا يفتح الصام عند التشغيل وسخونة المحرك .ببستاطه (خلوص تمدد)
فطبيعى يكون فاصل التمدد والمحرك بارداً
حالة الإختبار حال المحرك ساخناً هى إختبار ضغط الغرف
لكن لم نسمع عن ضبط تاكيهات والمحرك ساخنا!!!
هل فى حالة سخونة المحرك تحدد درجة الحراره المثلى؟!!!
فإستطالة الصمام تختلف بإختلاف درجة الحراره
الموضوع كما قال أخى *commander 15*
تراقب التاكيهات المناظره ...لضبط(1) تراقب (4) فى المحرك 4 سلندر 
ولا داعى لفك الرشاشات أو البوجيهات (مع إحترامى لقائل الفكره)لأنه طالما (4) أوفرلاب يبقى بالضروره البستن فى أعلى نقطه
معنى أن تاكيه العادم بيضغط يبقى البستن(طالع) بيطرد عادم بعدها يبدأ فتح صمام الهواء وهو ما يعرف بعمليه كنس بقية العادم أولاً (وهو وقت بسيط جداً) بعدها سحب الهواء
إلى أخى القائل بالضبط والمحرك ساخن ...راجع معلوماتك
الموضوع ببساطه ...فاصل(خلوص) تمددالصمام ولذلك تجد أن خلوص صمام العادم أكبر من خلوص صمام الهواء
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------

